# Which AVR?



## telemike (Apr 8, 2013)

Looking to replace my aging Yamaha HTR6030. 

Front speakers are vintage Hafler model 300 towers (dual 6.5" LF and dome tweeter) 8 ohm
Rear speakers are vintage JBL HLS410 (4" LF and dome tweeter) 8 ohm

No subwoofer or center speaker.

Sources are BD player, WD-TV Live Hub and Cable DVR and at times stereo FLAC files.

Looking at:

Pioneer VSX-822-K new @ $230
Denon AVR-1612 refurb @ $200
Yamaha RX-V471 refurb @ $200

I can't decide which to get. I want a good amp section for music/movie sound and easy to use for wife.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

telemike said:


> easy to use for wife.


Get a good programmable remote. The Harmony One is down under $150 now. I use that, and it makes the wife quite happy. The 900 is pretty much the same as the one, but has RF - my father uses that, and my mother is ok with it.


----------



## telemike (Apr 8, 2013)

The main thing she likes about the Yamaha I have now is the SCENE buttons. Pioneer does not have that. Denon has similar thing.

I really don't need network capability since I have the WD-TV streamer, so maybe the Pioneer 522-k @ $175? Just have to use composite video for the OSD instead of HDMI though


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

telemike said:


> Looking to replace my aging Yamaha HTR6030.
> 
> Front speakers are vintage Hafler model 300 towers (dual 6.5" LF and dome tweeter) 8 ohm
> Rear speakers are vintage JBL HLS410 (4" LF and dome tweeter) 8 ohm
> ...


Hello,
If the amplifier stage is of the highest priority, I would be remiss not to recommend the Onkyo TX-NR609 for $289 last I looked. By virtue of being THX Select2 Plus Certified, it employs the same 3 Stage Darlington Circuitry employed by Onkyo's upper tier AVR's.

When Bench Tested by Home Theater Magazine, it output around 90 Watts into 5 Channels which is spectacular for an AVR with a $599 MSRP. In addition, you can add an additional 2 years of manufacturers warranty for well under $100 at Shoponkyo.com. To do the same with a Denon B-Stock it will cost hundreds more.
Best,
Jack


----------



## telemike (Apr 8, 2013)

Went with the Pioneer @ $230. Could not pass up the $150 discount


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

After you have used it for a week or two please comeback and describe your likes and dislikes.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

telemike's review of the Pioneer VSX-822


----------

